# اجمل الترانيم لخاصة باسبوع الالام



## stmarygirl (27 مارس 2010)

اجمل مجموعة ترانيم 
عن اسبوع الالام وصلب حبيبى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح


كل سنة وانتم طيببن جميعا
وياريت بجد كلنا نعيش فى الاسبوع دة مع ربنا يسوع المسيح
كل لحظة بلحظة ونعيش الامة فينا
لنتمتع بقوة قيامتة


صلبوا حبيبى فيديو

صلبوا حبيبى صوت

فوق الصليب فيديو

فوق الصليب صوت

من ظلمكم ليا فيديو

من ظلمكم ليا صوت

الساعة 6 فيديو

الساعة 6 صوت

مبدع الكون القدير فيديو

مبدع الكون القدير صوت


ولدى فيديو
.
ولدى صوت

ضنايا فيديو 

ضنايا صوت

ايها الصامت تتكلم فيديو

ايها الصامت تكلم صوت

منقووووووووووووووووووووووول


----------



## النهيسى (27 مارس 2010)

*
ترانيم  جميـــله جدا


شكــــــــــــرا ليـــــكم



سلام الرب يســـــــوع*


----------



## stmarygirl (27 مارس 2010)

اتعذبت عشانى فيديو


اتعذبت عشانى صوت

واحبيبى صوت

ليل العشاء السرى صوت

يوم الجمعة الحزينة للمرنمة فيفيان السودانية صوت

مال الدنيا اظلمت للمرنمة فيفيان السودانية صوت

شافت عنيها الظلم صوت

لماذا جئت يا صاحب صوت

شريط خشبة سايل منها دم

كل يوم تحت صليبك

لا يهود صلبوك ولا رومان

فى البستان صلى الهى فيديو

جاز فى نفسى سيف

سر بى الى الصليب فاديا بزى


----------



## حبة خردل (27 مارس 2010)

*شكراً ليكي*

*مجموعة ترانيم رائعة*

*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## ramrom88 (28 مارس 2010)

_*شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*_


----------



## bisho2010 (28 مارس 2010)

ممكن موسيقي غولغوثا للموبايل


----------

